# Netflix doesn't remember TV episode



## e6matt (Oct 9, 2011)

Netflix on TiVo doesn't remember which TV episode I was watching, which is a big annoyance when I'm on season 3 of a show. Is there something I am missing? Where do I direct this request for a critical feature- TiVo or Netflix? Netflix apps on my iPhone and Roku player obviously have this.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Use the iPhone or Roku player if your memory is so bad that you can't remember what you have already watched.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

When you are done with an episode, just back up at least 5 min before exiting the video with the left arrow. Now it should show 'Resume Playing' and that can be your indicator of watched episodes. Although this method is inefficient as videos stopped in the middle will also show the same 'Resume Playing' but you will know if you have watched either all or part of it.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

i got so sick of that i ended up just going and buying an LG ST600 box. It is a great little box. Does netflix, amazon prime and all the others. Also has really good integration with plex media which means i get awesome metadata screens for movies/tv shows. I actually stopped using Streambaby cause of it


----------



## climbbike (Oct 31, 2011)

I must agree. This is extremely annoying. My Wii and Panasonic DVD players that stream Netflix both keep track of what episode you are on and aotumatically takes you to the next one after finishing each one.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

donnoh said:


> Use the iPhone or Roku player if your memory is so bad that you can't remember what you have already watched.


I always love it when people make excuses for the glaring shortcomings of technology. 

So, let's say you're watching the Star Trek: The Next Generation series on Netflix, which has over 100 episodes and 7 seasons.

Just say for example, a week and half ago I finished watching episode 86 from season 4 or 5 (or whatever).

Are you saying that a week and a half later when you come back to it that you will remember with perfect clarity which episode you last watched and just go right to episode 87?

And what if you're also watching a dozen or so other series on a sporadic basis? Are you really saying that you will remember the place in each and every one of these series that you left off?

These are the types of things that the memory of a computer can do perfectly and with great ease but a human has trouble with. If you can remember your place in all of these series, then I salute you. You are the 1%.

The Netflix API provides this information to make it simple for vendors to retrieve. The TiVo wouldn't even have to store it itself. But it doesn't do that. Why not?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

djwilso said:


> The Netflix API provides this information to make it simple for vendors to retrieve. The TiVo wouldn't even have to store it itself. But it doesn't do that. Why not?


Hell, Tivos don't even remember what episodes you've seen of *any* TV show continuously.. I mean, beyond the 28 day "don't record this one again".

I don't know if ANY DVR does this. I would LOVE to be able, when I have watched a show, to be able to delete it & add it to a list of episodes never to record again. (I would also have to be able to delete it and NOT add it, in the case of a glitched recording or something.. If this case is deeper in the menus and slightly more tedious to get to, fine..)

Yes, there would have to be some 'management' of these lists, possibly just being able to delete an entire series, once you know you've seen them all.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

djwilso said:


> I always love it when people make excuses for the glaring shortcomings of technology.
> 
> So, let's say you're watching the Star Trek: The Next Generation series on Netflix, which has over 100 episodes and 7 seasons.
> 
> ...


I always love it when people just make up crap to argue about 

Why argue about something that was not said and wasn't even implied?


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> I always love it when people just make up crap to argue about
> 
> Why argue about something that was not said and wasn't even implied?


Because what I was talking about was talked about and implied.

OP said TiVo doesn't remember the last Netflix episode watched.
First reply was a snarky little comment to just use a different box for Netflix if OP's memory is so bad that he can't remember, which is making an excuse for TiVo because of a lack of a technical feature.

I commented about these things. Things like what Netflix on TiVo can't do and how good your memory would need to be if you watch several TV series and need to keep track of the episode you're on for every one of them.

Reading comprehension counts. Perhaps you should brush up on yours.

Or, perhaps tell me where I went astray and offended your delicate sensibilities.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

djwilso said:


> Because what I was talking about was talked about and implied.
> 
> OP said TiVo doesn't remember the last Netflix episode watched.
> First reply was a snarky little comment to just use a different box for Netflix if OP's memory is so bad that he can't remember, which is making an excuse for TiVo because of a lack of a technical feature.
> ...





> Are you saying that a week and a half later when you come back to it that you will remember with perfect clarity which episode you last watched and just go right to episode 87?
> 
> And what if you're also watching a dozen or so other series on a sporadic basis? Are you really saying that you will remember the place in each and every one of these series that you left off?


Nobody said anything that implied this.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> Nobody said anything that implied this.


I disagree.


----------

